

Pinboard Now Offers Bookmark Archiving for $25 Per Year - rads
http://pinboard.in/upgrade/

======
zzzmarcus
Diigo does this for free. You can bookmark the page, save a cached copy and
optionally annotate the page as well. They have browser plugins for Firefox
and probably IE and a JavaScript bookmarklet that works with Chrome and Safari
etc.

~~~
stjarnljuset
I just checked out Diigo and it looks pretty cool. It lets you annotate,
share, and search your archived bookmarks which as far as I can tell, Pinboard
doesn't do.

On the other hand, Diigo only stores the HTML (like wget) and a screenshot,
whereas Pinboard will store the CSS, Javascript, images, and embedded videos,
similar to what right-click, Save As would do (minus the video?).

------
pmcginn
Is there any better way to phrase this than Bookmark Archiving? I was assuming
it was just bookmarks syncing ala Xmarks or Google, which honestly is more my
fault than theirs. I'm probably not the only one, though.

Won't sign up--Firefox's Save As Web Page, Complete in a Dropbox folder is
good enough for me.

If I were still a student depending on webpages to stay up so I could quote
them, though, this would be a no brainer. Hope you guys have some luck.

------
joshu
I don't get it. What's the point of having bookmarks on a server? What if I
need them while I'm on an airplane?

~~~
stilist
What if the page’s content is changed a year later? Or deleted? Or the site is
sold? Or the domain expires? You bookmarked what it was, not what it is.

~~~
blasdel
You got his point backwards -- one of the main use cases for saving the
contents of bookmarks is that you have an offline copy, not just a frozen
copy.

------
iburattini
Great idea! I would buy this service, but @ 9.99 per year. At 25,00 actually
makes me think... but good luck!

~~~
Mark_B
Better yet - offer the service free-to-use with some trivially low amount of
space (like 5MB) and then charge per year on amount of space ($10/yr = 50MB,
etc).

------
jeremymims
If you need a robust solution for tracking updates on the pages or sites you
bookmark, I highly recommend perpetually.com.

------
drewcrawford
Here's a seriously stupid question: what's the difference between this and
hitting the "Clip to Evernote" button on my browser?

As a side note, I've never really understood "social bookmarking." Isn't it
just like a cross between Reddit and Google Reader?

~~~
Hates_
Pinboard actually pitches itself as "Antisocial Bookmarking".

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, but why not use this article as an opportunity to rant about something
he is too cool to get?

------
loginx
Or you could wget pages to a dropbox folder to accomplish the same kind of
functionality for free.

~~~
iburattini
Tell this to 90% - 95% of the world who has Windows as a desktop.

~~~
Psyonic
Wget does exist for Windows, but your point still stands. Most people don't
know what a browser is, it's just "the internet."

------
JoeyS1980
Wow.... Great website. \- You can do this access Google Document \- Create a
new doc named it "My Personal Links" \- Copy and paste the link into your "My
Personal Links" \- FREE!!!!!!

~~~
iburattini
Errr.... I don't think that you got the service idea.

~~~
JoeyS1980
Nope you don't get my point. There is a lot of application out there that with
the same service for FREE.

